# Red-legged Milli Pics



## Trygon (Dec 5, 2006)

Here are just a few pics of the male. Still lots of mating and egg laying going on... no young have appeared yet though.
-trygon


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Beautiful..where you get these from?


----------



## Trygon (Dec 5, 2006)

spydrhunter1 said:


> Beautiful..where you get these from?


of all places... a petco in Rhode Island.  I'm hoping that the female will produce some young... many people seem interested in some if she does.


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Dec 5, 2006)

Very pretty


----------



## Kasha (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh me! me!  I am interested in babies! Pick me!
Seriously though, I am interested in babies if you get any.  Those are some purty millis!


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 5, 2006)

I'd buy babies of those!!


----------



## mindlessvw (Dec 6, 2006)

petco? that is suprising! makes me want to scout out the local stores!


----------



## LeilaNami (Dec 8, 2006)

my store only orders AGBs :wall:


----------



## Trygon (Dec 8, 2006)

LeilaNami said:


> my store only orders AGBs :wall:


The guy at Petco said he ordered them as assorted millipedes from Peru.  How that translates to Tanzanian Red-legged Millipede is beyong me... but Im happy.  I'll post if the store ever brings in any more of them.


----------



## Bark (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd also be interested in babies.



LeilaNami said:


> my store only orders AGBs :wall:


My stores don't have anything aside from the occasional Rose Hair.


----------



## Cory Loomis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Red Legs*

Very nice millipedes.  I try to avoid looking at any livestock in pet stores. How most animals are treated by stores just makes me mad, but if I knew someone locally had those, I'd do more than look.  Good luck with the breeding.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Beth-Tex (Dec 10, 2006)

Ohhhhh, how beautiful.........the more pictures I see of these lovely critters, the more I become interested in obtaining some millis.  Have to do some more research before I take the plunge, but these red-legged ones are simply beautiful. :worship: 

Beth


----------



## LeilaNami (Dec 11, 2006)

Is this Aphistogoniulus sp.?


----------



## Trygon (Dec 12, 2006)

LeilaNami said:


> Is this Aphistogoniulus sp.?


Nope.  Its Epibolus pulchripes.  Tanzanian Red-legged Millipede.
-trygon


----------



## rm90 (Dec 18, 2006)

Simply amazing.. beautiful!


----------



## Crunchie (Dec 18, 2006)

The E.pulchripes are amazing looking animals, they breed like rabbits too! Hope you start seeing little babies soon!


----------



## LadyNai (Dec 18, 2006)

Marvelous!    I am possibly interested...   These are gorgeous!


----------



## LadyNai (Dec 18, 2006)

Marvelous!    I am possibly interested...   These are gorgeous!


----------



## Phara (Dec 19, 2006)

If you ever get babies of these, I definitely would like to buy a couple.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 20, 2006)

Trygon, maybe you should post here if you get babies . . . you'll probably sell all excess within a day!

Dibs!   (kidding)


----------



## demicheru (Dec 21, 2006)

is this the petco in providence on main street? I live ~2blocks north of there. I'd been eyeing those guys for a few weeks, but got an h. spinifer labelled as a p. imperator...i think i've bought a couple t's from them, and they've got a ~50% accuracy rate for species identification. They have one employee, the kinda bigger guy, who seems pretty knowledgeable (i've only interacted with him a few times) and they also have usually 5-6 inverts.

Anyway, back to yr pedes - very nice looking! i'm jealous and wish i had bought one!


----------



## Andy Gigas (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree with everyone in saying that they are very beautiful and wouldn't mind getting some myself:drool: .  Has anyone ever tried asking Petco to special order animals?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 21, 2006)

FunnyLori did that for a tarantula once, but it's one that they carried every now and then anyway.


----------



## ftorres (Mar 16, 2007)

*Red Legged millipede (Epibolus pulchriper)*

Hello Guys,
I have to agree, these millis are just wonderful.
If you are interested in some I have plenty to spare
regards
FT
fjtorresvw@hotmail.com


----------



## Salach 2007 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Redlegged Millipedes*

Those Millis are gorgeous. I would love to have a couple.I live in Indiana and I have not seen a Petco here. The only Millis I can find are the Giant African Millis. I have one but would like to add another species. I have looked online but no luck... Can you tell me what their temperment is like? My Female ABM loves to be handled and will crawl around on me while I am online. I would love to find her a friend...LOL


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Nov 15, 2007)

There's hundreds of post on giant african care (usually abbreviated AGB on the boards).  Try doing a search, you'll find lots of useful info.


----------



## ftorres (Nov 18, 2007)

*Redlegged Millipedes*

HEllo ALl,
If you are interested on babies of this specie, I have lots of them for sale.
regards
ftorres.


----------



## ScienceDvia (Dec 15, 2007)

*Male?*

Actually, this looks like a female...its shiney and has long legs. The males are dull and have shorter legs. 

I have a bunch of them and I'm hoping they reproduce. They spend all their time under the substrate, though, so I never know what's going on. There always seems to be a male curled up under my A. Gigas, though!

Peace,


----------



## fantasticp (Dec 15, 2007)

ScienceDvia said:


> Actually, this looks like a female...its shiney and has long legs. The males are dull and have shorter legs.



Isn't that backwards?


----------

